# Beer alone WON'T make you fat



## johan (13/11/15)

*A good reason to go for a pint tonight: Beer alone WON'T make you gain weight and can even protect your heart and bones*

*The 'beer belly' is a myth: There is no evidence beer drinking is associated with weight gain, nutritionists say*
*A review of studies found 2-3 units of beer a day (around one pint) lowers the risk of heart disease and stroke*
*The high silicon levels in beer could also reduce the risk of brittle bones and keep hair, nails and skin healthy *
By Madlen Davies for MailOnline




Men across the country blame beer for their big bellies. But a pint of beer a day won’t make you gain weight - and it could even protect your heart and bones, studies show. A new graphic draws together the latest information on beer drinking. And experts say there is no conclusive scientific evidence to support the belief that beer in particular causes weight gain. Nutritionist Dr Kathryn O'Sullivan says it is the consequence of any excess calories being consumed, regardless of whether they are from beer, wine or food. In fact, she said that in many instances, beer has a relatively lower calorie value compared to other alcoholic drinks as well as a variety of everyday food items such as a banana, a bag of crisps or a cappuccino.

Challenging the label 'beer belly', she said: 'Moderate beer consumption does not lead to weight gain or abdominal fatness and the perception that drinking beer results in a beer belly is not supported by the scientific evidence to date.' She says that obviously, if drunk in huge quantities, beer will cause weight gain - but so would any type of alcohol or excessive food intake. 

The graphic also highlights research by Dr Henk Hendricks, of the TNO Nutrition and Food Research Institute, the Netherlands, who reviewed a number of studies and found two to three units of beer a day (the equivalent of around one pint) was found to lower the risk of heart disease and stroke.

Professor Giuseppe Grosso, of the University of Catania found beer can also reduce the risk of osteoporosis, and even keep your hair, nails and skin looking radiant as it contains high levels of silicon, the graphic said. And their work follows research found the 'beer belly' is a myth. 




Studies show beer may contain twice as many antioxidants - compounds which mop up harmful chemicals thought to cause heart attacks - in beer as white wine. It is also high in minerals and vitamins, which keep bones, nails, skin, eyes and the nervous system healthy.




A standard 175ml glass of 13 per cent white wine contains 139 calories, while half a pint of lager contains just 96. So swapping a glass of wine a day for half a pint of lager could save 301 calories a week.




Researchers say the 'beer belly' is a myth. Moderate beer drinkers are no more likely to develop a paunch than anyone else. In fact, half a pint of beer contains fewer calories than snacks such as a banana, a packet of peanuts, bag of crisps or a cappuccino.




Beer is made from barley or wheat which contain vitamins, minerals and fibre. It contains zero percent fat and has a relatively low sugar content.

(source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...N-T-make-gain-weight-protect-heart-bones.html).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/15)

YEAAAHHHHH!

Let me go find my wife so she can read this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/15)

Oh wait shit... "moderate beer drinkers".

No, I'm far beyond "moderate". I'm seriously pro!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

